# plant id... local find



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

In need of some experts.. found this locally in Ar growing submerged..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Ranunculus_. I've kept that. I'll have to dig up what species it was. I believe Paul K sent it.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's a _Ranunculus_. I've kept that. I'll have to dig up what species it was. I believe Paul K sent it.


Thank you  .. pretty weird looking plant.. how does it propagate? Runners?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very weird plant. Try propagate that, I know some people who would be interested in it 

How tall does it get? It is difficult to see from the picture.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Once I've seen a similar Ranunculus that was brought from the central Mexican highland. But I don't know if that Mexican one is still in culture and if it would be suitable for tanks.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Zapins said:


> Very weird plant. Try propagate that, I know some people who would be interested in it
> 
> How tall does it get? It is difficult to see from the picture.


Ill try 

Its about 4 to 5 inches right now


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Now that I think back, that may actually be _Eryngium prostratum_. I believe _Ranunculus_ was what Paul thought it was. I collected some _E. prostratum_ in Delaware and it grew as a chain when I had it floating. When I planted it, it stopped chaining and turned into something that looks pretty much like what you have. Petioles got really long and it didn't do much, so I gave it away.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm..interesting. . I think ill grow it for a while and see how it does.. did it get fuller for you? It has put on a number of new leaves so far


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope. Never did. Just kinda looked gangly. At first I thought it would be a good one.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> Nope. Never did. Just kinda looked gangly. At first I thought it would be a good one.


I don't know that it's not. I think the pic from the OP looks cute-if it stays like that and propagates successfully submersed, then I think it's a perfectly good plant!


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

I looked at it again today and it has a few more new leaves coming up... I may have to pull it up soon though and float it like cavan had to do


----------

